# MTB Wochenende in der Grünen Hölle Freisen



## Höllenhund (31. Juli 2012)

Tour and Race
Wir bieten Mitte September 2012 (15. und 16. Sep.) wieder unser MTB Wochenende in Freisen.  www.g-h-f.org
*Samstags (15.09.) dürfen die Tourenfahrer bei unserer CTF einer der 4 Strecken genießen.*
Im Angebot haben wir eine *Familientour* mit ca. 20KM, eine *Hobbytour* mit ca. 30KM (750HM), unsere *Sportlertour* mit 46KM (1100HM) und unsere Berühmt, Berüchtigte *Grüne Hölle Tour* mit 66KM (1500HM). Je länge die Tour umso anspruchsvoller geht es zur Sache, schöne Singletrails dürft ihr aber auf jeder Runde (ausgenommen der Familientour) erwarten.
Start von 08:00 bis 10:00 Uhr (Familientour bis 10:30 möglich). Anmeldung nur vor Ort.
*Sonntags (16.09.) starten dann die Racer auf unserer MTB Rallye.*
Hier gehen die Fahrer im 1 Minutenabstand (ähnlich Enduro) auf eine große Runde. Diese Runde führt die Fahrer zu den Wertungsprüfungen (WP), die dann auf Zeit gefahren werden. Auch hier wird mit mindestens einer Minute Abstand gestartet. Nach dem Ziel kann dann etwas langsamer gefahren werden, dann geilt es tief durchatmen und sich auf dem Weg zur nächsten Wertungsprüfung etwas erholen. Doch Vorsicht, die Startzeiten sind euch zu jeder der 5 WP´s vorgegeben und müssen unbedingt eingehalten werden. Hier haben wir aber einen Schnitt von 8-10 km/h vorgesehen. Das ist also locker zu schaffen. 
Anmeldung online bis zum 02.09. möglich. Danach bis 1 Stunde der jeweiligen Altersklasse vor Ort möglich.

Alle Infos zum MTB Wochenende findet ihr unter: www.G-H-F.org 

cu in hell
Jupp


----------



## snison (23. August 2012)

Für alle die schon immer wissen wollten wo die 66er rumfährt wo die 46er Richtung Weizenbier abgebogen ist - haben wir erstmalig die Streckenführung geändert. Damit haben auch nun die 46er die Gelegenheit neue Trails zu fahren die bisher den 66ern vorbehalten waren.
cu in Hel...
Sni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. August 2012)

Höllenhund schrieb:


> Tour and Race
> 
> *Sonntags (16.09.) starten dann die Racer auf unserer MTB Rallye.*
> Hier gehen die Fahrer im 1 Minutenabstand (ähnlich Enduro) auf eine große Runde.
> ...


----------



## Höllenhund (30. August 2012)

Nein, die Runde der MTB Rallye führt über weite Strecken der CTF Tour. Teilweise werden neue Wege und teilweise wird entgegen der CTF Strecke gefahren. Die Gesamtstrecke beträgt ca. 23 KM wobei davon etwas mehr als 50% auf 5 Wertungsprüfungen fallen. Hier und nur hier geht es dann auf Zeit, die restliche Wegstrecke dient als Verbindung zur neuen WP und auch zum durchatmen. Am Wochenende werden wir die Strecke genau vermessen. Jetzt kann ich nur sagen das der Rundkurs gestorben ist. Wir haben eine neue, viel flüssigere Prüfung für euch gebaut Lasst euch einfach überraschen oder hört euch doch mal um bei den Fahren um die 2011 schon bei uns gestartet sind.
Und WICHTIG!!! Bitte immer auch die Ausschreibung lesen. Danke


----------



## Höllenhund (1. September 2012)

Heute haben wir die Wertungsprüfungen ausgemessen und die Transferzeiten ermittelt.
WP 1: 5,6 km; 125 HM auf-, 190 HM abwärts
WP 2: NEU 2,5 km; 19 HM auf-, 104 HM abwärts
WP 3: NEU 1,4 km; 35 HM auf-, 40 HM abwärts 
WP 4: NEU 1,8 km; 23 HM auf-, 108 HM abwärts 
WP 5: NEU 2,5 km; 35 HM auf-, 45HM abwärts
Gesamtstrecke, mit den 5 WP´s,  23 km.
Alle weiter hier: http://www.g-h-f.org/?page_id=2 oder auf www.g-h-f.org

Euer Jupp


----------



## snison (13. September 2012)

Hmm,
Wo soll ich denn nun schreiben- am besten schick ich eine Kopie an den GHF Tread. Ich denke, Admin, das geht ok?
HI Altaman,
ich mache und plane nun seit 8 Jahren mit meinen Kumpels Heiko und Andreas die GHF-CTF. Wie soll ich dir`s schreiben ohne dass es nach Großkotz und Eigenlob stinkt? Es gibt Marathons und es gibt CTf`s - und dazwischen die GHF. Trails satt! Emotionen und je nach Strecke auch Höhenmeter - aber ohne Zeitnahme. Denn Zeit ist das was du brauchst! Plane für diesen Tag nicht mehr allzuviel ein! Das ist keine CTF wo du in 2Stunden 50km Waldautobahn runterheizt und zum Mittagessen zu Hause am Tisch sitzt. Eine GHF gehört geplant! Zwischen 4h - 6h Fahrzeit muß man für die 66km Distanz kalkulieren. Damit du nicht schlapp machst, gibt`s statt Zuckertee Iso-Getränke und neben altbewährten Riegeln, Bananen, Äpfel und Rührkuchen auch- diesmal neu, Frische Kuchen. Dabei eine Streckenführung die dir alle Sehenswürdigkeiten der Gegend offenbaren. Und hier gibt es einiges zu sehen! Erfahre sie! Ja, hört sich wirklich großkotzig an - ist aber so! Ehrlich!
...Cu in Hell              Sni


----------



## snison (13. September 2012)

...Sind ganz schön schreibfaul geworden, die Freunde der GH! 
Am Samstag ist CTF und noch keiner hat gepostet dass er kommt???
Muß ich alle Kuchen alleine essen? Macht mich nicht bange!
Will doch Sonntags noch die Rallye fahren!
Wer kommt und WIE kommt IHR nach Freisen???
Macht Euch hier schlau und spart Euronen an Fahrtkosten!
Der weiteste Weg rentiert sich, das wisst ihr doch hoffentlich!?
Also losgepostet!!!
...cu in Hell, Sni


----------



## nailhead (14. September 2012)

Also ich werd an der CTF teilnehmen! 

Anreise: per Bike 
Distanz: ca. 6km

..reicht glaube ich nicht für den Preis für die weiteste Anreise, oder?


----------



## kojak1000 (14. September 2012)

Die Red Devils werden fast mit der kompletten Truppe über verschiedene Strecken jagen. Ein paar Jungs trauen sich auch erstmals in die Hölle (66 KM)   - der Weg ist halt das Ziel.

Zählen dann die Anreisekilometer aller zusammen? 

Freuen uns schon seit Wochen auf morgen...vor allem auf die lecker Kuchen.

@snison: In Niederlinxweiler haben wir den ganzen Kuchen an der Verpflegungsstation leer gefuttert - und da waren wir zahlenmäßig nicht mal die Hälfte von morgen...

@nailhead: 6 KM Anreise - entweder gut gerundet oder haste schon mal den zweiten Sensor für den Tacho ans Rad montiert - so kommt man auch auf die 66 KM und das in der Hälfte der Zeit


----------



## medicus41 (14. September 2012)

Jawoll bis morgen. Auch vom weiten Saarbrücken wird angereist. Letztes Jahr erstmal dabei und begeistert gewesen.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. September 2012)

Komme auch
Meine Premiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (14. September 2012)

Freue mich auf Euch alle!
 @Kojak: Bin mit sicher dass wir genug Kuchen eingekauft haben - lasst`s euch schmecken!
 @nailhead: wenn du die 66km dazuzählst kämst du ja schon an 72km. Aber die weitesten Anfahrten in den letzten Jahren kamen aus Karlsruhe, Mainz und Bad Kreuznach...


----------



## medicus41 (15. September 2012)

Jungs,
War wieder Super bei Euch. Nur mit dem Profil der Streckenbeschreibung liegt ihr immer falsch. 
Bei der angegebenen 46er/1100hm waren es letztendlich mehr als 50km und knapp 1300hm. Nicht das es mir schwer gefallen ist die paar Meter zu pedalieren....aber andauernd schaut man zum Tacho und überlegt ob man doch auf der 66er gelandet ist )
Cya next Year.....

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## zeitweiser (15. September 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich noch nicht richtig zentriert.
Wenn ich aufstehe dreht sich alles.
traumatisiert von Trails 
Was für eine Arbeit habt ihr Euch da gemacht. Wahnsinn
Klasse Trails und Top Ausschilderung.
Perfekte Bedingungen für einen schönen Samstag auf dem Bike.
Danke an die ganze grüne Mannschaft.
Das war ganz grosses Bikekino.
Komme wieder.


----------



## snison (15. September 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> War wieder Super bei Euch. Nur mit dem Profil der Streckenbeschreibung liegt ihr immer falsch.
> Bei der angegebenen 46er/1100hm waren es letztendlich mehr als 50km und knapp 1300hm. Nicht das es mir schwer gefallen ist die paar Meter zu pedalieren....aber andauernd schaut man zum Tacho und überlegt ob man doch auf der 66er gelandet ist )
> Cya next Year.....
> ...



Hi!
Ich freue mich dass es Dir in unserer Grünen Hölle gefallen hat und Danke Dir für`s kommen!
Nachdem die ersten 46er ins Ziel gekommen sind und alle um die 51km auf dem Buckel hatten ohne das Gefühl zu haben sich verfahren zu haben, hab ich mich drangehangen und das war gar nicht so einfach. Wenn der Saboteur einen in die Prärie schickt ist der Punkt schnell gefunden - hier haben wir leider erst nach der Veranstaltung den Sabotagepunkt gefunden. Durch abreißen der Schilder sind alle 46er einer 66er Schleife gefolgt, die dann nach 5km wieder auf die 46er trifft. Thema Höhenmeter ist auch wie jedes Mal immer so ein Thema. Die MTB9, die euch Biker bald rund um Freisen beglücken wird, wurde auf einer Länge von 36Km mit 1650Hm betitelt. Was natürlich auch totaler Quatsch ist, ich schätze sie mal auf knapp 900Hm - ich richte mich noch immer nach der guten alten HAC von Ciclo, die erst Buckel größer 4m erkennt. Da kommt auf einer traillastigen CTF schon einiges an Differenzen zusammen.  
...cu in Hell (next jear), Sni


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. September 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> War wieder Super bei Euch. Nur mit dem Profil der Streckenbeschreibung liegt ihr immer falsch.
> Bei der angegebenen 46er/1100hm waren es letztendlich mehr als 50km und knapp 1300hm. Nicht das es mir schwer gefallen ist die paar Meter zu pedalieren....aber andauernd schaut man zum Tacho und überlegt ob man doch auf der 66er gelandet ist )
> Cya next Year.....
> ...




Weichei


----------



## medicus41 (15. September 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Weichei



Ach de Roschdwurschdmann schunn widda 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (16. September 2012)

drittes jahr in folge. kein ende in sicht. ich werd immer wieder kommen und mich immer wieder über neue trails freuen.


----------



## chris-2 (16. September 2012)

War auch bei mir das dritte mal und ich kann nur sagen, Daumen hoch für Strecke, Organisation und Verpflegung (besonders der Kuchen, bitte beibehalten).


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. September 2012)

Auch der Sonntag sehr gelungen! Dickes Lob an die Organisatoren auch vor allem in Bezug auf die Änderungen zum letzten Jahr. Noch bessere Trailausbeute in den Wertungsprüfungen und die Einführung der Big Bike Klasse! War auch positiv überrascht daß dieses Jahr nicht mehr alle Sprünge abgesperrt waren und zumindest etwas Airtime möglich war.
Bin sicher Ihr seid da auf einen guten Weg und vielleicht sind die Überführungszeiten im nächsten Jahr zumindest in der Big Bike Klasse noch etwas entspannter.

Danke für den genialen Bikesonntag!


----------



## speedbiker14 (17. September 2012)

snison schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich freue mich dass es Dir in unserer Grünen Hölle gefallen hat und Danke Dir für`s kommen!
> Nachdem die ersten 46er ins Ziel gekommen sind und alle um die 51km auf dem Buckel hatten ohne das Gefühl zu haben sich verfahren zu haben, hab ich mich drangehangen und das war gar nicht so einfach. Wenn der Saboteur einen in die Prärie schickt ist der Punkt schnell gefunden - hier haben wir leider erst nach der Veranstaltung den Sabotagepunkt gefunden. Durch abreißen der Schilder sind alle 46er einer 66er Schleife gefolgt, die dann nach 5km wieder auf die 46er trifft. Thema Höhenmeter ist auch wie jedes Mal immer so ein Thema. Die MTB9, die euch Biker bald rund um Freisen beglücken wird, wurde auf einer Länge von 36Km mit 1650Hm betitelt. Was natürlich auch totaler Quatsch ist, ich schätze sie mal auf knapp 900Hm - ich richte mich noch immer nach der guten alten HAC von Ciclo, die erst Buckel größer 4m erkennt. Da kommt auf einer traillastigen CTF schon einiges an Differenzen zusammen.
> ...cu in Hell (next jear), Sni



Hi,
Scheiß auf die Kilometer bzw. Höhenmeter Angabe
Hauptsache man findet nach dem Trail Inferno im Zielbereich nach ein paar Weizen noch sein Auto.
Uns als alte Rennradfahrer hat es zu 100% gefallen und im nächsten Jahr sind wir wieder dabei

Bis dahin analysieren wir unsere Stunts auf den nassen Wurzeln
Hier schon mal 2 Videos vom Samstag
Teil 1 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3aVjRcXZ1o"]CTF GrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle Freisen 2012 Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Teil 2 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okLiq0EQrzk"]CTF GrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle Freisen 2012 Teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Teil 3 folgt


----------



## zeitweiser (17. September 2012)

Beim Video gucken wird ma widda direkt drungen


----------



## snison (17. September 2012)

VIelen Dank für die Videos - ich freue mich auf Teil 3!!!!
Als Orga kann man ja leider nicht selbst mitfahren, habe aber jeden Streckenabschnitt erkannt


----------



## zeitweiser (19. September 2012)

http://www.alpencross.com/detail.php?id=1221
passt zum Thema


----------



## snison (19. September 2012)

Hi Zeitweiser!
Danke für den Link und den schönen Bericht mit den Pics!
Hat mir sehr gefallen. Hat noch jemand einen Bericht über die GHF im Web entdeckt?
Sni


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. September 2012)

Hier gibts noch Bilder:

http://www.energis.de/fotogalerien/...16-09-2012-grune-holle-in-freisen?sid=0&tab=8


----------



## EvilDevil (20. September 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hier gibts noch Bilder:
> 
> http://www.energis.de/fotogalerien/...16-09-2012-grune-holle-in-freisen?sid=0&tab=8



Super, danke!  War dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei und auch das erste Mal bei nem Rennen mit Zeitnahme. Es hat super Spaß gemacht, die Strecke war genial, der Kuchen lecker  
Hab zwar gleich zu Anfang vom Startpunkt aus Vollgas gegeben und dann erst an Start WP1 völlig außer Puste gemerkt, dass die Zeitnahme erst ab hier beginnt... aber beim nächsten Mal ist man schlauer 
Gibt es eigentlich noch weitere Bilder von der Rally? Es wurden ja an mehreren Stellen unterwegs Bilder gemacht.

Viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedbiker14 (20. September 2012)

So Ihr Biker,
Hier ist noch Teil 3 von der Höllentour
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBMVEwmdFfQ"]CTF GrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle Freisen 2012 Teil 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## medicus41 (21. September 2012)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> So Ihr Biker,
> Hier ist noch Teil 3 von der Höllentour
> CTF GrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle Freisen 2012 Teil 3 - YouTube



Super Videos. Vor allem Teil3 bei 10:50. Da husch ich doch grad mit 2 Weizen durchs Bild 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## snison (23. September 2012)

Hi! Auch der 3. Teil ist gut gelungen. Habe auch viele Rückmeldungen über deine rasante Fahrweise bekommen. Schön dass du mit der Cam noch bis durchs Ziel gefahren bist, das hat mit den Bannern und Bogen schon recht imposant ausgesehen.
Nochmals Danke für die Vid`s, 
Sni


----------



## Limit83 (27. September 2012)

video 2: 11:40min


----------



## speedbiker14 (27. September 2012)

Limit83 schrieb:


> video 2: 11:40min



Jo Jo,
Ich dachte ich stehe aber bergab ging Gudd


----------



## Limit83 (27. September 2012)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> Jo Jo,
> Ich dachte ich stehe aber bergab ging Gudd



Das sieht man! Da haste nix verlernt! Nächstes Jahr fährste auch die Rallye Sonntags mit! Das sollte genau dein Ding sein!


----------

